# Oh man, today was the day!!!



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I hear ya. I made the mistake of going to Loveland a couple weeks ago before having to drop some friends off at DIA.......I had forgot how bad the I-70 cluster fuck really is. Next time you want to shred Bob, drive a little farther south and take 285 down to Monarch. I doubt it will take you any longer than sitting in traffic, and we don't have lift lines!


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

I will be there in a week or two for a few days, I will send you a PM when my wife and I work out the kinks this weekend. looking like sunday, monday, tuesday right now.

Dude, it was the worst day I have had on that highway, but in thought, I broke a cardinal rule.

powder days, I must be on the road before 5am.


----------



## wyohitewater (Sep 16, 2009)

I don't think that would have helped today bob, the tunnel and both passes were closed untill at least 10am this morning, not sure when the tunnel opened but loveland pass is still closed, have been getting our asses handed to us in the ER for the past two days due to the wind and conditions. 

By the way how have you been can't wait to get in my boat again. You heard from Skoch at all. 

Give me a call if you want to get out and enjoy some of this snow we are finally getting. 

Jeremy


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Not rub it in Bob, but Eldo rocked. Too bad I went via Golden as the original plan was to hit LL. Very thankful to have at least heard about closures on the radio. If I were smarter I'd look on line before leaving, but that is rare.


----------



## Fry (Jun 12, 2010)

Dude you gotta move off the Front Range, that highway is the reason I don't live there any more.


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

Today was the day to be at WP... 40 and I-70 were closed and the place was a ghost town with fresh lines all morning. 

That is all...


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Somewhere in New Mexico all winter


----------



## nemi west (Jun 22, 2006)

I love the days the front rangers can't make it up. I skiied totally untracked lines on my favorite "hidden ?" run till 10:30 went to E chair with intentions of hitting 6 chair and saw a stupid line around 1130ish. Went back to my old standby and still no one there. It must be a hidden run....

Yea I know Breck still sux.....


----------



## Outlaw (Mar 8, 2010)

I can definitely sympathize.... while living in Fort Collins, I once had the experience of leaving the Copper Mountain parking lot at 3 PM to get an "early" start, it took me 1.5 hours just to get out of the Korn lot and another 11 hours to get back to Fort Collins at 3:30 AM. It's beyond ridiculous! You need a ski train! Sure do miss powder that's not rained on though!


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

You guys prove to me anyway that "rangers" love to ski!! Amazing that folks are willing to spend 3+ hrs waiting on the road with the rest of the front range army - just to ski a foot of shit pow that will be gone in half a day. 

Sometimes I almost feel guilty to live 10 min from endless pow lines. Not very much but sometimes .... 

I can make the Irwin, Rabbit Ears, Wolf Creek, Grand Mesa, Flat Tops or any trailhead in between in under 3 hrs. If I leave at 5am we would be sitting in the cold ass dark waiting for the sun to come up. 

Yea you folks down on the range sure do love to ski!!


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

It is bad enough driving I-70 on a spring or summer weekend to paddle, but that is a sacrifice that has to be made on occassion. 

Dave, I am sure you would agree, Eldo was sweet on Thursday, not many people showed up. I got up there at noon and still skied powder the rest of the day.

I will not drive I-70 on the weekend to ski. Between the traffic conjestion, waiting in lift lines, gas costs and resort gapers, I am so done with that whole seen. I prefer the little ski areas with character.

I love waking up at 7:30 and having a little coffee in Ned on my 10 min drive to Eldo or to our close IP BC skiing. With a little safety applied and getting deep in the trees, I wouldn't know if I am in Vail or Eldo anyhow.  Plus, I find bowl skiing to be a yawner for the most part.


----------

